
Does your startup have the potential to become a $100M+ business? (online quiz) - grumo
https://mench.com/11966
======
grumo
After watching Kevin Hale's lecture on how investors evaluate startup ideas
([http://bit.ly/318hNsE](http://bit.ly/318hNsE)), I was inspired to create a
12 question quiz that any startup could take to find out their growth/success
potential based on Kevin's own investing criteria.

You can take it here -> [https://mench.com/11966](https://mench.com/11966)
(Currently it only works via Messenger)

I created it in about 1 hour using the same conversational tech we're building
at Mench during this year's YC Startup School.

I thought it would be relevant to this community and a great opportunity to
showcase the potential of chatbots for assessing/quizzing/categorizing.

Based on your answers your startup will fall under one of the following 4
categories:

\- Great potential! \- Moderate potential \- Low potential \- Poopy potential

I also incorporated Kevin's advice after every answer to help founders get
more context as to why your answer may help/hinder your potential for growth.

I'd love to hear any feedback/thoughts!

Many thanks,

P.S: our result for our startup was "moderate potential" to become a $100M
business.

